# Fitness Award



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Got to admit to being chuffed. Ste said l am student of the month at the PT due to effort l am putting into getting fit and weight loss.

Not a huge thing but means a lot to me as never been a student of the month for anything before. Fat leaving me l dont want it back and fitness improving.


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

Brilliant news, I know how hard it too. I have been having PT since April and now starting to see the results of all that effort . Keep it


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Every right to feel chuffed - keep up the good work 

:director: :blob3: 

And keep off the :sign4: 



ccasion5:


----------

